# Is there a timeframe for the fog ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi guys.
Supposing your ex is in a fog , is there some sort of time frame for fog or an average it tends to last or something ?

We were together 18yrs .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is no length of time for the fog. 

It will end when she starts to see that he's just human, has flaws and it not a good match for her.

I'm going to suggest this book to you again and how you get it. Because it can really help you. "Surviving an Affair" by Dr. Harely.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Ele , pretty well tells it all doesn't it .


----------



## DumpedAgain (Feb 14, 2013)

Timeframe?

I have been thru bad breaks before, (always the dumpee,
not the dumper) and I always managed to go into a tailspin

This time I refuse to sit in the basement and wallow in self
pity. I am going to a counselor, going to support groups
joined meetup.com to meet people

I am just trying to shorten the the Timeframe!!


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

DumpedAgain said:


> Timeframe?
> 
> I have been thru bad breaks before, (always the dumpee,
> not the dumper) and I always managed to go into a tailspin
> ...



Good for you and good luck too.
How long were you with the ex anyway , what happened ?


----------

